# atten NY Hunters!!!



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

what is going on in this state?

this isn't as simple as it sounds, anti hunting groups want this because it's a very strategic move to further erode hunter numbers in NY state.

these anti hunting groups are smart and looking at this as a battle of attrition which will take time. they understand they can't abolish sport hunting in a few years, and they also understand that by slowly undermining our basic foundation and using hunter against hunter infighting against us they have a very good chance of making it impossible for our children and grandchildren to have the right to head out into the woods and hunt......


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

She spews ignorance and is an embarrassment to our senate.


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

30 years ago most of todays anti hunting legislation would have been laughed at or simply ignored, but in todays New York yuppified society these things are actually considered and listened to by none hunters who are asking themselves what need is there really for sport hunting???


----------



## Red Fletch (Apr 25, 2008)

Its funny how people are looking to restrict our young generation as if they don't have the the responibility level high enough to hunt safely. Funny thing is they want the person to be almost old enough to go to war before they are allowed to hunt. It is a sad day when you are nearly old enough to die for this country and the freedom of those very people trying to remove our freedoms, before they are old enough to hunt alone! My cousin died from something picked up in Iraq two years ago. I never was able to sit down and have a drink with this child that grew to be a man in a year. He died shortly after he turned 21 and never got to enjoy the freedoms he was there protecting. Sure hope our government gets the heads out of their butt soon. Maybe someone should notify this person and explain how much money was spend on conservation and compare it to how much is put into conservation from other incomes. Seems to me like she is missing the point of the purpose of getting more $ into the DNR.


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

this is a paragraph from the homepage of the ""Committee to Abolish Sport Hunting""....these people are planning on the long term...



C.A.S.H. Mission Statement
The mission of C.A.S.H. - Committee to Abolish Sport Hunting - is to accomplish what its name says in the shortest possible time.

Understanding that abolishing hunting entails a process, a series of steps taken and not a single action that would effect our goal overnight, a time frame cannot be established. We hope for building a succession of wins, and if not wins immediately then at least a succession of stirrings of consciousness. We hope to encourage those who are still silent to speak out, awakening community after community about the heavy hand of state and federal wildlife management agencies. We hope to alter whatever belief still exists that sport hunters are conservationists and champions of the environment to a realization that they are destroyers of wildlife and ecosystems in the narrow and broad sense. Where the natural feeling for wildlife doesn't exist, we strive to engender among citizens outrage that their own rights are violated by legal hunting and that their quality-of-life diminished.


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

what a joke..


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

There is no support for her bill. We addressed this last Wednesday in Albany.

Yet, we are keeping an eye on this goofball Liz Krueger, or at least I am.

Crazy stuff this State does belch. We are on top of it.


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

doctariAFC said:


> There is no support for her bill. We addressed this last Wednesday in Albany.
> 
> Yet, we are keeping an eye on this goofball Liz Krueger, or at least I am.
> 
> Crazy stuff this State does belch. We are on top of it.


yea i didn't think her bill would be much of a threat, it's just the whole ideology she has and the growing masses of supporters these people are gathering.

we just can't brush people like her off, hey just look at the position she holds, these people are well educated and well financed. 

the so called hub of NY state is the city and it's become very hard not to come across an anti hunters in the course of a day doing business in NY city. alot of the decisions made in NY city effect us right up here in rural upstate!!!


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

sits in trees said:


> yea i didn't think her bill would be much of a threat, it's just the whole ideology she has and the growing masses of supporters these people are gathering.
> 
> we just can't brush people like her off, hey just look at the position she holds, these people are well educated and well financed.
> 
> the so called hub of NY state is the city and it's become very hard not to come across an anti hunters in the course of a day doing business in NY city. alot of the decisions made in NY city effect us right up here in rural upstate!!!


yep, but our numbers are strong, our commitment is solid and proven (see the pheasant farm battle) and the attention we now get in Albany is pretty stunning.

And we've only just begun...


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

doctariAFC said:


> yep, but our numbers are strong, our commitment is solid and proven (see the pheasant farm battle) and the attention we now get in Albany is pretty stunning.
> 
> And we've only just begun...


cant wait to get my birds, may 11!


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

davejohnson2 said:


> cant wait to get my birds, may 11!


RIGHT ON!!!!

Which reminds me, I have to set my appt to visit the game farm. Mike Murphy told me personally the entire staff wants to meet me. He said May/ June is best as that's when everything is happening, so, I guess I had best make that phone call!!

Thank you for your interest and work in helping rear these birds! Keep up the great work...


----------



## babscanes (Feb 3, 2009)

I am so sick of this crap. Do women ruin everything in life. kidding but seriously she needs to shut her trap. I started bowhunting at 14 so I could get out there with my father because I was ready to go. 16 is to old for most kids brought up in a hunting family. These kids will never be able to wait till 18. If I had a kid I would take them anyway and let them shoot what walks by and then tag it. Yup I said that. These anti's are driving me nuts.


----------



## JCBears (Sep 27, 2004)

A form letter would have been nice though  writing my Senator now seem a shame that our state is run by a rather vocal minority for land management I bet that woman has never even met a person who is a true outdoorsman


----------

